# lowering springs for 88 5000 (also need bigger turbo, etc)



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

hey all i have been around the vortex for a while but just picked up my first audi last night. it is an 88 5000 turbo quatro. I love the car it pulls super hard all the way up to redline and seems to handle really well for a stock setup. I am just looking to tighten up the handling a little bit. Also where can i get turbo upgrades and a chip and also an exhaust? Any help would be great. Thanks. Later.
-Andrew


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: lowering springs for 88 5000 (xrt52)*

Anybody? Can you help me? Please!


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: lowering springs for 88 5000 (xrt52)*

http://www.blauparts.com


----------



## mike_pops (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: lowering springs for 88 5000 (xrt52)*

034efi has some good prices on new turbos if that too expensive for oyu try searching on ebay, also if you go on motorgeek.com you night be able to pick up not only a turbo for cheap but other goodies to like chip,cam etc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: lowering springs for 88 5000 (mike_pops)*

The best classifieds I've found for older Audis is audifans.com. As for suspension, check around. Isn't the 5000/100/200 suspension interchangeable with the C4 100/S4/S6?


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: lowering springs for 88 5000 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The best classifieds I've found for older Audis is audifans.com. As for suspension, check around. Isn't the 5000/100/200 suspension interchangeable with the C4 100/S4/S6?

Yes, and the URS4/6 have higher spring rates too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: lowering springs for 88 5000 (xrt52)*

http://www.2bennett.com
http://www.034motorsport.com


----------

